
Ask HN: How do you track user behavior/engagement inside of your SaaS app? - markfer
I&#x27;m curious if anyone has a way to track the behaviors (time spent in app, pages they frequent, steps they&#x27;re taking, etc) of applicants INSIDE of their SaaS app? I don&#x27;t mean hotjar :)
======
troydavis
A few popular choices for this: Mixpanel, Amplitude, Heap Analytics,
KISSmetrics.

Some factors that may push you to one more than the other:

* What are the 3-5 things you’re currently most interested in concluding? Some products will make certain reports/conclusions much easier than others.

* Will your events be generated exclusively from the server (major benefits: not subject to content blocking, can be augmented with other data only the server has), or only from clients(s), or both?

* Do you have one important ID (typically a user ID), or 2 (typically a customer/company ID and a user ID), or many?

* Once you’re able to measure the basics, what do you want to do with it? Some examples: cohort analysis; contextual in-app messaging with a product like Intercom; exporting the data to a BI tool like Tableau

------
matchmike1313
We use Amplitude right now and absolutely love it! We have a Rails App with a
React front-end and we just made a helper to have Amplitude track all actions
we deem "important" and spin up a job in our back-end job queue. We also use
Google Analytics and Intercom for some higher level stuff.

